# Australian Citizenship 2015-2016 Waiting Room



## Lunabelle

Hi anyone else is going to apply soon / applied and still waiting for the citizenship? Can we share our timeline?



> Eligible:
> Applied: online / paper
> Confirmation:
> Council:
> Test invitation:
> Test date:
> Approval letter date:
> Ceremony:


Form 1300t: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1300t.pdf
Identity documents checklist: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Appl/What-documents-do-you-need/identity-documents
Form 1195 identity declaration: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Appl/What-documents-do-you-need/identity-declaration

Citizenship test material, *Our Common Bond*: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Lear/Citizenship-test/Australian-citizenship-test-resource


----------



## Lunabelle

*Documents uploaded*:
1. Current passport
2. Current VIC licence
3. Water bill
4. BDM Name Change Certificate
5. Original birth certificate
6. NAATI translated birth certificate
7. Identity declaration
8. Photo
9. Cover letter


----------



## lale1403

*Timeline*



Lunabelle said:


> Hi anyone else is going to apply soon / applied and still waiting for the citizenship? Can we share our timeline? I will be applying this November


Hi Lunabelle ☺I have applied online a couple of days ago.
Here is my time line:

- Eligible date: 15/10/2015
-Applied online: 15/10/2015
-Confirmation email received on the same day
-19/10/2015 waiting to hear from Immigration

Fingers crossed it will happe soon!&#128522;


----------



## SJP

FYI, from Melbourne council 

- Eligible date: 11/09/2015
- Applied online: 11/09/2015
- Confirmation email received on the same day
- Email received: 16/10/2015
- Test date: 17/11/2015 but I will be overseas so I called them and waited 2.5 hours to change the date from to early November 2015.


----------



## Lunabelle

Thank you lale1403 for sharing your timeline!


----------



## Lunabelle

SJP said:


> FYI, from Melbourne council
> 
> - Eligible date: 11/09/2015
> - Applied online: 11/09/2015
> - Confirmation email received on the same day
> - Email received: 16/10/2015
> - Test date: 17/11/2015 but I will be overseas so I called them and waited 2.5 hours to change the date from to early November 2015.


Thanks for sharing your timeline 

Wow that takes a while ! I always thought it would be quicker. I will be applying on the 6th of November. Here I am, hoping for Australia Day ceremony...


----------



## lale1403

Lunabelle said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline
> 
> Wow that takes a while ! I always thought it would be quicker. I will be applying on the 6th of November. Here I am, hoping for Australia Day ceremony...


Here I am  
Got an email today from Immigration with the cerimony appointment, which is going to be on the 30/10/15. Pretty quick hey!

I was hoping for Australia Day ceremony too, but I don't know if that's going to happen...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Lunabelle said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline
> 
> Wow that takes a while ! I always thought it would be quicker. I will be applying on the 6th of November. Here I am, hoping for Australia Day ceremony...


On another forum I frequent the citizenship thread there shows Melbourne to be very slow compared to the rest of Australia.


----------



## Lunabelle

lale1403 said:


> Here I am
> Got an email today from Immigration with the cerimony appointment, which is going to be on the 30/10/15. Pretty quick hey!
> 
> I was hoping for Australia Day ceremony too, but I don't know if that's going to happen...


Hey that's quick as! Hopefully everything goes smoothly 



PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> On another forum I frequent the citizenship thread there shows Melbourne to be very slow compared to the rest of Australia.


Dangg, and I am from Melbourne =\ thanks for the information PurpleMonkeyDishwasher, I guess now I will have to re-plan my February holiday


----------



## lale1403

You can still travel 
Just use the foreign passport you have.. 

You can tell them you won't be here in February, or you can also let them know if the date of the cerimony doesn't suit you. They will just reschedule it for the next available one.


----------



## musti

i will apply in in 28 october can anyone please tell me what documents should i provide for citizenship application ? other than passport , driver license , ? do i send also marriage certificate ? btw i'm on 801 visa


----------



## musti

SJP said:


> FYI, from Melbourne council
> 
> - Eligible date: 11/09/2015
> - Applied online: 11/09/2015
> - Confirmation email received on the same day
> - Email received: 16/10/2015
> - Test date: 17/11/2015 but I will be overseas so I called them and waited 2.5 hours to change the date from to early November 2015.


hi SJP could you please tell me what documents did you send with your 1300t form ? other than passport and your driver license


----------



## Lunabelle

lale1403 said:


> You can still travel
> Just use the foreign passport you have..
> 
> You can tell them you won't be here in February, or you can also let them know if the date of the cerimony doesn't suit you. They will just reschedule it for the next available one.


I would love to do that! But I have used 7 months in my home country as a temporary resident, and the February trip is another "longer" trip to the home country; which will cause complication to the citizenship application due to original police certificate  hence the need to wait until I get my Aussie passport so I can move about freely.

May I ask which states are you in?


----------



## Lunabelle

musti said:


> hi SJP could you please tell me what documents did you send with your 1300t form ? other than passport and your driver license


You need a Identity Declaration. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1195.pdf


----------



## Lunabelle

Citizenship document checklist: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi...document-checklist-for-australian-citizenship


----------



## musti

Lunabelle said:


> You need a Identity Declaration. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1195.pdf


this form identity declaration is only from applicant that applying online , because 1300t form already got identity declaration PART E


----------



## Lunabelle

musti said:


> this form identity declaration is only from applicant that applying online , because 1300t form already got identity declaration PART E


Oh thank you for the correction!


----------



## lale1403

Lunabelle said:


> I would love to do that! But I have used 7 months in my home country as a temporary resident, and the February trip is another "longer" trip to the home country; which will cause complication to the citizenship application due to original police certificate  hence the need to wait until I get my Aussie passport so I can move about freely.
> 
> May I ask which states are you in?


Aaah I see what you mean.. but I think this rule is applicable only till the day you apply for citizenship, no? 
Maybe give them a call and ask them, I do not think you still have to be careful about how much you travel and how long you stay in a country for, since the day you apply for citizenship. I think that's just for what concern the time BEFORE your application. But I might be wrong! Ask them..

I am in Sydney, NSW


----------



## SJP

*Tips for citizenship application*

Hi there,

As far as I know, the department has sent email to people who applied citizenship online up to mid October. For those who have just applied, maybe wait for a couple more week and you will receive an email to sit for the test.

Melbourne (in my opinion) is the slowest processing centre compare to Perth, Brisbane and Sydney.

If you receive an email and the time and date doesn't suit you, you can call 131 880 to re-schedule. Highly recommend you to call at 8:30 am sharp in the morning for less queue waiting. (Personally, I called them around 8:28 m-8:30 am). If you call in the afternoon, the queue will be approx. 40-80 in waiting. Sometimes, there is no call back service 

You may request for earlier or later test dates depend on availability each day at the centre. Please be nice and ask gently to the officers if you request anything from them.

Please submit all required documents when making an application online for faster process. If not sure, call the department or post it here.


----------



## lale1403

Hi everyone

I have just had my citizenship test, passed with 100%. It was really really easy.

Officer said it can take up to 8 weeks for them to approve my citizenship officially with a letter. He also said that i will receive a letter about 3 weeks before my citizenship cerimony is scheduled. 

Now let's see what happens...

I'll keep you updated


----------



## Arabella

lale1403 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have just had my citizenship test, passed with 100%. It was really really easy.
> 
> Officer said it can take up to 8 weeks for them to approve my citizenship officially with a letter. He also said that i will receive a letter about 3 weeks before my citizenship cerimony is scheduled.
> 
> Now let's see what happens...
> 
> I'll keep you updated


What kind of stuff do they ask? Or where can you find that out?


----------



## Lunabelle

Thank you SJP for the tips!! They're very helpful! I'll see if they allow me to reschedule.

And congratulations lale1403  yeah from what I read, it looks like the test was 'easy', but I'm still worried lol. Does anyone know what happen if one failed the test?


----------



## Hozmoz

Hi all, 
My partner is eligible in Dec or jan, can we start the process early? Ie fill online form and upload all documents prior to the date (I assume yes) but must we hit "send" on that date or could we do it earlier?

Also, paper or online for speed?

Last of all, has anyone got a perth processing timeline to share?


----------



## musti

hi i want to ask is the backlog for processing 820/801 will impact on citizenship application ? i sent my documents via post yesterday.


----------



## Lunabelle

Hozmoz said:


> Hi all,
> My partner is eligible in Dec or jan, can we start the process early? Ie fill online form and upload all documents prior to the date (I assume yes) but must we hit "send" on that date or could we do it earlier?
> 
> Also, paper or online for speed?
> 
> Last of all, has anyone got a perth processing timeline to share?


Ok I also have tried this earlier, but the online system will say that I might not be eligible to apply (they can check your eligibility straight away once you enter your details in). So I say, it's better to prepare everything (scan, translate etc) and do it all on the day you're eligible.

I personally would rather apply online to avoid missing letters / delay.


----------



## Lunabelle

musti said:


> hi i want to ask is the backlog for processing 820/801 will impact on citizenship application ? i sent my documents via post yesterday.


I'm also wondering about this! Especially considering that Melbourne has "longer" processing times compared to other states...


----------



## Hozmoz

Cheers for thst


----------



## Lunabelle

Hozmoz said:


> Cheers for thst


Hi Hozmoz, I just did my application, and I was able to fill the online form and also upload all the required documents before hitting Submit. I reckon you can also do the same, just do not submit until you are eligible.

But you will see the notification saying "you might not be eligible", because the system recognises the details entered. I'm not sure if that will 'mark' your application or delay it later on though. I guess I'm just being paranoid and would like for the application to be processed asap


----------



## Lunabelle

Just an update: I received my test invitation email today, for next month.


----------



## arum_puri

Hi All,
I'm interested to know what kind of test you do when you apply for citizenship. Can someone share please...


----------



## Lunabelle

arum_puri said:


> Hi All,
> I'm interested to know what kind of test you do when you apply for citizenship. Can someone share please...


Everything you need to know is from https://www.border.gov.au/Citizenship/Documents/our-common-bond-2014.pdf

From the invitation email regarding citizenship test:

_The citizenship test

The test is computer-based and conducted in English. You will have 45 minutes to complete the test which consists of 20 multiple choice questions. If you do not complete the test within the time allocated, a result will be given based on the questions completed.

You must not refer to study aids or electronic equipment such as cameras or smartphones during the test. You may speak to the test administrator but you cannot speak to other people during the test. If you do not follow these rules your test result will be invalid.

*If you fail the test you can ask to take the test again*. Where possible, you will be allowed to sit the test again on the same day. Otherwise, you may make an appointment to sit the test at another time. If you have difficulty passing the test, we may discuss other options with you._

So you don't need to worry about it! Just read the booklet and maybe a couple of practice tests. From what I read, it's pretty easy. You can keep doing the test until you pass.


----------



## Lunabelle

I will post about the test experience once I took mine


----------



## JandE

If you know enough about Australia, having learned the Australian ways etc., while here for the 4 years beforehand, you should have no problem with the test.

All 20 correct in 5 minutes is do-able. 

You can get to the practice tests at: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi...resource/Australian-citizenship-practice-test


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

arum_puri said:


> Hi All,
> I'm interested to know what kind of test you do when you apply for citizenship. Can someone share please...


It is a basic test about the Australian Constitution and system of goverment.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Lear/Citizenship-test


----------



## JandE

Questions in the test are based on the topics:

1: Australia and its people
2: Australia's democratic beliefs, rights and liberties
3: Government and the law in Australia.

It is highly recommended that you read: 
Australian Citizenship: Our Common Bond

All the answers are apparently mentioned in that book.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Lear/Citizenship-test/Australian-citizenship-test-resource

One question is about the colours of the Aboriginal flag.

I think one was about Sport.


----------



## CCMS

You can find a sample below. It's fairly basic and I think it is important people know these sort of things, but how many Aussies can answer all the questions correctly without practicing first or googling the answers?

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2015-11-11/citizenship-quiz-more-applicants-failing/6927812 Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## lale1403

*Update of my situation*

Hello everyone 

I thought about updating you with my dates to have a rough idea about the waiting time in Sydney:

Eligible date: 15/10/2015
Application date (online): 15/10/2015
Confirmation email received: 15/10/2015
Email with invitation to sit the test: 20/10/15
Test date: 30/10/15
Letter of confirmation of Citizenship approval (in the letter box): 09/11/15

Now I need to wait for the invitation for the Cerimony...


----------



## musti

HI
It's been 15 days since I applied and heard nothing from immi. Is this normal? i sent my application via post


----------



## Lunabelle

musti said:


> HI
> It's been 15 days since I applied and heard nothing from immi. Is this normal? i sent my application via post


I don't think it takes that long. I remember reading someone also using paper application, it was received by IMMI after 2 or 3 days (that person received an acknowledgement email).

Try ring them first thing tomorrow to see if they have received it. Do you have tracking details that shows as delivered? Hopefully you do, considering there are important files inside.


----------



## musti

Lunabelle said:


> I don't think it takes that long. I remember reading someone also using paper application, it was received by IMMI after 2 or 3 days (that person received an acknowledgement email).
> 
> Try ring them first thing tomorrow to see if they have received it. Do you have tracking details that shows as delivered? Hopefully you do, considering there are important files inside.


thx for your help no i don't have tracking details i will try to ring them tomorrow do you what is the phone number?


----------



## Maggie-May24

I heard after 17 days, so I wouldn't worry about it yet. DIBP will take as long as they will take, but maybe follow up if you haven't heard in another week or two.


----------



## Maggie-May24

If you applied by paper you may have to give it an extra week or so. I applied online.


----------



## musti

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you applied by paper you may have to give it an extra week or so. I applied online.


i spoke with my friend he told me he applied via post and heard from immi after 2 week i think it was a mistake that i did not apply online


----------



## Lunabelle

Maggie-May24 is right, don't worry too much I guess. Hopefully they send you email / acknowledgment soon.

Yeah applying online has its advantage; doesn't get lost in the mail is the most important part.

131 880 between 8:30 am and 4:30 pm Monday to Friday is their general help line.


----------



## shanti

Hi guys,

My timeline looks like this at the moment:

Eligible: *11/11/15*
Applied online: *12/11/15*
Confirmation: *12/11/15*
Council: *Brisbane*
Test invitation:* 17/11/15*
Test date: *27/11/15*
Ceremony: TBA


----------



## Judith2409

*Bendigo Timeline*

I sent my application off online, I received an acknowledgement email straight away, but my status has not changed since I applied, it is still "application received"
here is my timeline:
08.08.2015 - Eligible date
09.08.2015 - Applied and uploaded all documents
09.10.2015 - Test invitation received by email
18.11.2015 - Taken test and received a score of 100%
Now waiting....


----------



## JandE

I had my ceremony and got my certicate on the same day as the test. But i did ask in advance if i could arrange that. Some people wait up to 6 months after the test for the ceremony.


----------



## Lunabelle

Wow everyone else getting their test scheduled very quickly; I applied earlier and my test date is still in 2 more weeks. Kek... =\

JandE I didn't know you could ask for quicker ceremony. I actually would like a quicker ceremony after my test (want to travel with Aussie passport). Can I request to join other council's ceremony if that's quicker or do I have to stick to my own council? My council has ceremony every 6 weeks... And how does one ask for a quicker ceremony?


----------



## JandE

I asked for a special ceremony in the city where i did the test. It was done in the same building. It was not in my council area. 
I think there was an email address on the form to ask.
I asked as i too wanted to travel soon.


----------



## JandE

I applied for my passport the same day and collected it the next day.


----------



## Lunabelle

There is no email address  only general phone line. I'll try call tomorrow to see if I can get sooner ceremony and will post update. Thanks JandE


----------



## JandE

I am just reading peoples eligible dates and the date applied, and thought I might make some of you smile...

My Eligible date: 7 Dec 1988
Date applied November 2011.

I sometimes put things off a bit...


----------



## musti

i sent my application 23 days ago(via post) and i have not got any response today morning i call them and they told me that still my application didnt process and there is backlog in sydney. i'm jut worry maybe my application lost


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

*Eligible*: 19 November 2015
*Applied online / paper*: Online - 25 November 2015
*Confirmation:* 25 November 2015
*Council:* Cessnock City Council (NSW)
*Test invitation:* 1 December 2015
*Test date:* 6 January 2016
*Ceremony:* ???


----------



## shanti

Hey guys, 
When attending the interview do you need to bring the certified copies of all documents you scanned for the online application or just the original ones for them to view?


----------



## Judith2409

I only brought the original ones along and it was fine


----------



## koalabear

Eligible on 17 November 2015
Applied online and received acknowledgement letter thru Immiaccount on same day.

Status still remains as Application received.
Council: BANKSTOWN NSW 2200
2 weeks now without any further proceedings.

Need to travel on February 2016 hope it can give them enough time to process.


----------



## shanti

Judith2409 said:


> I only brought the original ones along and it was fine


Thanks Judith


----------



## koalabear

Just rang up immigration they advised I need to expect about winthin 3 months to have my citizenship appointment and test.


----------



## musti

koalabear said:


> Just rang up immigration they advised I need to expect about winthin 3 months to have my citizenship appointment and test.


i sent my application via post a month ago and still i have not got any response i rang up immi and ask about that they told me still there is no application for me .


----------



## koalabear

musti said:


> i sent my application via post a month ago and still i have not got any response i rang up immi and ask about that they told me still there is no application for me .


Serious? They cant even find your appication?

Yeah I dont understand what effects on finalising applications some are very fast but some are not. Try my luck then.


----------



## Maggie-May24

musti said:


> i sent my application via post a month ago and still i have not got any response i rang up immi and ask about that they told me still there is no application for me .


One possible risk with a paper application is that it could get lost in the mail, so it's possible it hasn't arrived yet. I'm not sure if it would complicate the situation if you now lodge an online application.


----------



## musti

Maggie-May24 said:


> One possible risk with a paper application is that it could get lost in the mail, so it's possible it hasn't arrived yet. I'm not sure if it would complicate the situation if you now lodge an online application.


i will wait one more week and if nothing happen i will call them and tell them that i will apply my application ( online )


----------



## Lunabelle

Also write a cover letter for your online application, musti. Explaining about the missing paper application.


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> *Eligible*: 19 November 2015
> *Applied online / paper*: Online - 25 November 2015
> *Confirmation:* 25 November 2015
> *Council:* Cessnock City Council (NSW)
> *Test invitation:* 1 December 2015
> *Test date:* 2 December 2015
> *Ceremony:* TBA - Maybe Australia Day?


I called Immigration and checked to see if they have a test date any sooner. They have one for tomorrow so here I go!


----------



## Lunabelle

Hey that's awesome as, Patriot_In_Oz. Hopefully they will let me have a sooner ceremony as well!


----------



## koalabear

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> I called Immigration and checked to see if they have a test date any sooner. They have one for tomorrow so here I go!


Lucky you! I am still now waiting for invitation to sit test. Hella


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

koalabear said:


> Lucky you! I am still now waiting for invitation to sit test. Hella


You applied before me.  Weird! I wonder why mine went through quicker.


----------



## koalabear

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> You applied before me.  Weird! I wonder why mine went through quicker.


They said up to 6 weeks I could expect notification for interview. Wtf! From Bankstown NSW dont know why it takes so long. Need to travel on Feb 2016.


----------



## Patriot_In_Oz

koalabear said:


> They said up to 6 weeks I could expect notification for interview. Wtf! From Bankstown NSW dont know why it takes so long. Need to travel on Feb 2016.


Oh, do you need to have an interview done? Maybe that's the difference. I didn't need to have an interview. Just the application and then the test.


----------



## koalabear

Patriot_In_Oz said:


> Oh, do you need to have an interview done? Maybe that's the difference. I didn't need to have an interview. Just the application and then the test.


Yeah once u come for interview you're required to sit the test as well. Its about documents double check one more time by an officer.


----------



## JandE

Some people (possibly most) have a test, but some do an interview instead, although it seems very similar to a test, but on a one to one basis, not a computer test.

I assume this would take longer to arrange, needing to arrange an appointment with a human rather than a computer.



> _If you are not required to sit the test you may have a citizenship interview. At the interview we will confirm that you understand the nature of your citizenship application, have a basic knowledge of the English language and understand the responsibilities and privileges of Australian citizenship_
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Appl/How-to-apply/Application-process-for-Australian-citizenship.


----------



## shanti

JandE said:


> Some people (possibly most) have a test, but some do an interview instead, although it seems very similar to a test, but on a one to one basis, not a computer test.
> 
> I assume this would take longer to arrange, needing to arrange an appointment with a human rather than a computer.


At the Brisbane office you're first called to one of the counters where you speak to an officer who goes over your documents and then takes a picture of you. After that you're given a password to log on to one of the computers, which are located on the other side of the room, and you take the test. After the test the officer who interviewed me returned my documents and said to wait for the official letter of approval .


----------



## koalabear

shanti said:


> At the Brisbane office you're first called to one of the counters where you speak to an officer who goes over your documents and then takes a picture of you. After that you're given a password to log on to one of the computers, which are located on the other side of the room, and you take the test. After the test the officer who interviewed me returned my documents and said to wait for the official letter of approval .


Just a question. Once you apply online all communications will be sent through email or do you still receive letters in mailbox? Thanks guys.


----------



## Judith2409

Hi Koalabear,

I have only received communication through emails, no letters  Makes me check my emails a thousand times a day haha


----------



## koalabear

Judith2409 said:


> Hi Koalabear,
> 
> I have only received communication through emails, no letters  Makes me check my emails a thousand times a day haha


Haha same here. So you have received email regarding citizenship appointment and test via email havent you? How about ceremony? Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## Judith2409

Yes, I received an email acknowledging that they had received my online application, then two and a half months later I received an email for my citizenship appointment/test. I sat the test about 2 weeks ago. Now I am playing the waiting game. I am guessing that the ceremony invite will come as an email as well, because I ticked the box that I prefer email communication over snail mail


----------



## shanti

I had my interview on the 27th of November and got my approval letter on the 1st of December. This is the first snail mail letter I've received, all previous communication was by email only (I also selected this as my preferred method).


----------



## koalabear

shanti said:


> I had my interview on the 27th of November and got my approval letter on the 1st of December. This is the first snail mail letter I've received, all previous communication was by email only (I also selected this as my preferred method).


Would it also be notified through Immiaccount once the letter for ceremony is mailed out?


----------



## Judith2409

I have just received my approval letter  No Email, my status on my ImmiAccount still states "Application received" and hasn't changed since I submitted my application in August but snail mail brought me a letter today from the Minister saying that my application has been approved. YAY! Now I have to wait for a letter from Bendigo Council for a ceremony date!


----------



## koalabear

Judith2409 said:


> I have just received my approval letter  No Email, my status on my ImmiAccount still states "Application received" and hasn't changed since I submitted my application in August but snail mail brought me a letter today from the Minister saying that my application has been approved. YAY! Now I have to wait for a letter from Bendigo Council for a ceremony date!


Its probably because you applied under ministerial discretion so it took really that long to finalise.


----------



## Lunabelle

I passed my citizenship test today (95%)  now I'm waiting for the approval letter. I'm wondering what's this "approval letter" about? The officer told me that the application is "approved" straight away after he checked my original documents and my police check came back clear (he did a police check today); and ofc if I passed the test.

And I would like to go to uni and applying for HECS next year, will this be enough reason to get a quicker ceremony as the officer told me the ceremony can be up to 12 months from now =\


----------



## Mish

Congrats . Out of curiosity what % do you need to get it approved?

I wouldn't think it would be a reason to get it expedited as I would imagine quite a few what to go uni after they get citizenship.

From what I know the ceremony waiting time depends on where you live.

Have you already applied for university for the February intake?


----------



## Lunabelle

Mish said:


> Congrats . Out of curiosity what % do you need to get it approved?
> 
> I wouldn't think it would be a reason to get it expedited as I would imagine quite a few what to go uni after they get citizenship.
> 
> From what I know the ceremony waiting time depends on where you live.
> 
> Have you already applied for university for the February intake?


Thank you Mish 

I believe it's 75%, you need to answer 15 out of 20 questions correctly.

I haven't actually, I would like to use HECS hence the need to become a citizen. Else I would need to pay @ local rates.

I don't think I can apply for HECS without being a fully citizen (with the certificate).


----------



## Mish

I imagine you need the certificate.

Incase you are not aware you can't apply direct to the university for degrees (only international students can) you need to sit a test to get a ranking and submit your choices. I can't remember the actual names of these though. This doesn't apply if you have deferred.


----------



## JandE

For info:

The HECS-HELP discount will be removed from 1 January 2017.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> For info:
> 
> The HECS-HELP discount will be removed from 1 January 2017.


Wow! Interesting. It saved me alot of money when I went through uni.


----------



## shanti

Lunabelle said:


> I passed my citizenship test today (95%)  now I'm waiting for the approval letter. I'm wondering what's this "approval letter" about? The officer told me that the application is "approved" straight away after he checked my original documents and my police check came back clear (he did a police check today); and ofc if I passed the test.
> 
> And I would like to go to uni and applying for HECS next year, will this be enough reason to get a quicker ceremony as the officer told me the ceremony can be up to 12 months from now =\


Congrats on passing the test  My case officer also said my application was approved on the day of the test and the date of the approval letter is the same as my interview date. So I'm guessing you'll get your approval letter in the mail real soon!

As for HECS I found some info online saying that it's one reason for being considered for an urgent ceremony but when I asked my case officer about that she said that they were not doing this any more as they had no resources.... So I'm not sure if this option is still available...

Mish, if it's a postgrad degree you can apply straight to the university, I think it's only the undergrad degrees that you can't.

My case officer said they were currently booking people in for March ceremonies.


----------



## Lunabelle

shanti said:


> Congrats on passing the test  My case officer also said my application was approved on the day of the test and the date of the approval letter is the same as my interview date. So I'm guessing you'll get your approval letter in the mail real soon!
> 
> As for HECS I found some info online saying that it's one reason for being considered for an urgent ceremony but when I asked my case officer about that she said that they were not doing this any more as they had no resources.... So I'm not sure if this option is still available...
> 
> Mish, if it's a postgrad degree you can apply straight to the university, I think it's only the undergrad degrees that you can't.
> 
> My case officer said they were currently booking people in for March ceremonies.


Thank you shanti  I don't think I'm invited for interview though, I thought the interview = same day as test = checking original documents.

Yeah the officer was reluctant when I mentioned uni HECS and travel using Australia passport to get a quicker ceremony. I think they still do the urgent ceremony, but with a stricter criteria (unknown). In the end he didn't let me have a quicker ceremony =\ Will I get different response by calling their helpline, I wonder?


----------



## shanti

Lunabelle said:


> Thank you shanti  I don't think I'm invited for interview though, I thought the interview = same day as test = checking original documents.
> 
> Yeah the officer was reluctant when I mentioned uni HECS and travel using Australia passport to get a quicker ceremony. I think they still do the urgent ceremony, but with a stricter criteria (unknown). In the end he didn't let me have a quicker ceremony =\ Will I get different response by calling their helpline, I wonder?


Yes, I meant the interview on the day of the test. Not a real interview but you get to ask some questions and my case officer was quite chatty .

It's a bit confusing if they are using stricter criteria for an urgent ceremony because they haven't updated any of the information online (or I cannot find it).... It would be interesting to see what the helpline operators have to say about that...

I'm starting a masters degree next year but at my university you need to submit your HECS application before you are able to enrol in any courses. And because classes start at the end of Feb I don't think an urgent ceremony could be arranged soon enough to take advantage of that in semester 1 anyway.


----------



## musti

hello everyone
i sent my application 30 days ago then after waiting( the took money from my bank account) they return my application ( form , pic , passport ...) and the reason was that i sent my application one DAY earlier from my eligibility date, so the letter said that i must fill out new 1300t form and also fill out a form 1399 call ( declaration of service ) and send them back. so am i going to wait again for long time coz on the letter i can see a client ID for me??
and i'm wondering are they going again charge me $260 ?


----------



## JandE

I am genuinely interested as to why people are so keen to apply for citizenship so fast, to the extent of even applying before the eligible date.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> I am genuinely interested as to why people are so keen to apply for citizenship so fast, to the extent of even applying before the eligible date.


An eligibility date is an eligibility date. I am keen to know why people would apply beforehand. IMO they have every right to ask for payment again since they didn't meet the requirements when they applied the first time.


----------



## Maggie-May24

DIBP don't generally give refunds. If you apply for a skilled visa and don't meet the requirements, the visa is refused and you don't get a refund. So I would assume the same would apply for a citizenship application. DIBP has a residency calculator on their website so that people can calculate when they are eligible to apply.


----------



## Lunabelle

My approval letter arrived today, and it's dated 8 Dec 2015 (my test/interview date); so the officer was right when he told me the application is approved on the spot during test/interview if:
1. Police check comes back clear
2. All the documents match (current name, passport name etc), basically no problem with the documents
3. Pass the test

Now I'm just waiting for the ceremony invitation; hopefully soon.

P.S.: my ImmiAccount application status is still Application received


----------



## Lunabelle

The reason why someone would apply before their eligibility; probably because they think their application will be placed in a que, like how visa works. Which is not true; citizenship is a lot different and quicker compared to, let's say, partner visa. Citizenship is pretty straight forward.

And musti, they're asking for a new 1300 form (which is basically a new application form) is probably because you signed it before your eligible date. In your case though, I don't think they would want to charge you another $260, so try send in what they requested and make sure you pay for a registered / tracked mail this time. But if they charged you again, then you just have to accept.

Even their very first step is to ENSURE that you *MEET* the eligibility criteria.

There are 10 steps in the citizenship application process.
Step 1 Ensure that you meet the eligibility criteria (see page 1)
Step 2 Check that you meet the residence requirement (see page 2)


----------



## Lunabelle

Form 1399 https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1399.pdf

It's like form 80...


----------



## Maggie-May24

Lunabelle said:


> The reason why someone would apply before their eligibility; probably because they think their application will be placed in a que, like how visa works.


Although visas and the citizenship application go into a queue for processing, if you apply before you are eligible the application will be refused and you won't get a refund.


----------



## Lunabelle

Maggie-May24 said:


> Although visas and the citizenship application go into a queue for processing, if you apply before you are eligible the application will be refused and you won't get a refund.


Thanks for the info Maggie! I always thought "_as long as it arrives / opened by the case officer after the eligibility date_"; I was thinking of sending my application early (2 days early to arrive "on time"), but then decided I would just go online.

Makes wonder again now, does this also mean the identity declaration has to be signed on/after the eligibility date?


----------



## JandE

Lunabelle said:


> Makes wonder again now, does this also mean the identity declaration has to be signed on/after the eligibility date?


I would assume that any signature would need to be after the eligibility date, on all the forms.


----------



## Judith2409

Hi all,

I had my identity declaration filled out before my eligible date (probably a month or so beforehand) and my application got approved, no worries. The photograph is not supposed to be older than 6 months so I guess as that goes hand in hand with the identity declaration it can't be older than 6 months at the time of your application.


----------



## musti

Lunabelle said:


> The reason why someone would apply before their eligibility; probably because they think their application will be placed in a que, like how visa works. Which is not true; citizenship is a lot different and quicker compared to, let's say, partner visa. Citizenship is pretty straight forward.
> 
> And musti, they're asking for a new 1300 form (which is basically a new application form) is probably because you signed it before your eligible date. In your case though, I don't think they would want to charge you another $260, so try send in what they requested and make sure you pay for a registered / tracked mail this time. But if they charged you again, then you just have to accept.
> 
> Even their very first step is to ENSURE that you *MEET* the eligibility criteria.
> 
> There are 10 steps in the citizenship application process.
> Step 1 Ensure that you meet the eligibility criteria (see page 1)
> Step 2 Check that you meet the residence requirement (see page 2)


i rang up the immi and told me they wont charge me again
and to be honest i didnt mean to send my application one day earlier i sent it by post not express ( and usually take between 2-5 ) but my post mail took ONLY one day it's like express Bad luck for me .


----------



## koalabear

musti said:


> i rang up the immi and told me they wont charge me again
> and to be honest i didnt mean to send my application one day earlier i sent it by post not express ( and usually take between 2-5 ) but my post mail took ONLY one day it's like express Bad luck for me .


Hi guys,

Today I just got an email confirming an appointment to sit test on 28 Jan 2016. Is there any one in Sydney sitting test a bit earlier? Just wondering if I can change the date a little bit earlier? Any info guys?? Thank you.


----------



## Dream-rose

Was elligible in mid july
Applied online on 23rd July 
Recieved confermation letter the next day
Contacted them once after 3 months and they said waiting on the checking result and still waiting


----------



## havijbastani

*Applied from HK for my husband's citizenship July 29 2015*

Applied online for ministerial discretion as the spouse of an Australian citizen. received acknowledgement email immediately. Then received a request for couriered documents which we did so on 8th August and they were received.

Not a peep out of them since  and application status online just says 'application received'. My husband holds an Iranian passport - am thinking they might just be ignoring him 

Has anyone else experienced similar delays?


----------



## havijbastani

Dream-rose said:


> Was elligible in mid july
> Applied online on 23rd July
> Recieved confermation letter the next day
> Contacted them once after 3 months and they said waiting on the checking result and still waiting


similar situation for us, we applied from Hong Kong on 29 July. We haven't had any notification about test / interview date and when I called them in early Dec they just said it was 'being processed'


----------



## musti

today i receive appointment for citizenship test on 28/Feb/2016 (sydney) but the problem i'm moving to Melbourne permanently after 2 weeks so what should i do ? can i request earlier test in sydney ? or i can transfer the appointment to Melbourne ?


----------



## AussieBoy

Maggie-May24 said:


> Although visas and the citizenship application go into a queue for processing, if you apply before you are eligible the application will be refused and you won't get a refund.


I believe anyway you cannot apply before you are eligible.. I will be eligible in February, however, I thought I will fill the application and save it in immiaccount, but when I entered the passport# and DOB and other details, I got an error message that I am not eligible at this point of time.


----------



## Lunabelle

musti said:


> today i receive appointment for citizenship test on 28/Feb/2016 (sydney) but the problem i'm moving to Melbourne permanently after 2 weeks so what should i do ? can i request earlier test in sydney ? or i can transfer the appointment to Melbourne ?


You should be able to ring the citizenship line and ask for reschedule and also update your details with them.


----------



## Lunabelle

havijbastani said:


> Applied online for ministerial discretion as the spouse of an Australian citizen. received acknowledgement email immediately. Then received a request for couriered documents which we did so on 8th August and they were received.
> 
> Not a peep out of them since  and application status online just says 'application received'. My husband holds an Iranian passport - am thinking they might just be ignoring him
> 
> Has anyone else experienced similar delays?


I believe ministerial discretion applications will take longer than general applications.

And also he might need external police / security check that could take up to 18 months or something? Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## AussieBoy

Any idea if each adult family member have to fill their own 1300t ? if yes, Can husband - wife use the same ImmiAccount, and submit two applications?


----------



## Gothenburg

Hi.
I know that it is far to early for Me.
But I'm just curious.
If I log in to my ImmiAccount .. ( when I think I've spent enough time in Australia)
will it then tell me that I have spent enough time in Australia to be able to apply for a citizenship...
or is there another way?
I mean with travels and working abroad, it's tricky to know how enough days/months/years are calculated..
I was a Permanent resident in Australia between 1994 and 2005, but did not bother to apply at the time.( not even renew the visa after 2005)
Will this be calculated into citizenship or is that too far in the past?


----------



## landu

Hi everyone,

Eligible: 17/10/2015
Applied: online / paper 21/10/2015
Confirmation: 21/10/2015
Council: Sunshine Coast
Test invitation: 05/11/2015 (Agent called me sit in test)
Test date: 10/11/2015
Approval letter date: 30/11/2015
 Ceremony: Waiting
If anyone know how frequent sunshine coast runs citizenship ceremony. Please let me know or what will be next, after Australia day.
Thnku


----------



## AussieBoy

landu said:


> If anyone know how frequent sunshine coast runs citizenship ceremony.


Usually within 6 months


----------



## AussieBoy

Gothenburg said:


> I was a Permanent resident in Australia between 1994 and 2005, but did not bother to apply at the time.( not even renew the visa after 2005)
> Will this be calculated into citizenship or is that too far in the past?


Unfortunately not, you will have to restart the 4 year period.


----------



## JandE

Gothenburg said:


> I was a Permanent resident in Australia between 1994 and 2005, but did not bother to apply at the time.( not even renew the visa after 2005)
> Will this be calculated into citizenship or is that too far in the past?


It looks that that will not be taken into account.

Australian Citizenship Act 2007 Residence Requirements
To satisfy the residence requirements you must:

_have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for *four years immediately before applying* which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident,
and
not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying_​.


----------



## Gothenburg

Okay
Thanks for the answers.


----------



## shanti

I got the invitation letter yesterday! My ceremony date is 2 March so it's 3 months after getting approved.

My updated timeline:
*Eligible*: 11/11/15
*Applied *online: 12/11/15
*Confirmation*: 12/11/15
*Council*: Brisbane
*Test invitation*: 17/11/15
*Test date*: 27/11/15
*Ceremony*: 2/03/16


----------



## rajk1983

any one waiting for citizenship oath ceremony in darebin council >>melbourne


----------



## tinkko

My wife has sit the Citizenship interview and computer test in 23/10/15 but we have not heard the notification letter from Citizenship department, . Could some please tell me how long will take to receive it because my wife has enrolled for EN course and waiting for Citizenship certificate to VET-HELP, thanks and greatly appreciated.


----------



## rajk1983

Normally Comes up in 4 weeks .Depends upon state as well ,Have you called Immi department .


----------



## tinkko

rajk1983 said:


> Normally Comes up in 4 weeks .Depends upon state as well ,Have you called Immi department .


not yet, so I think, I should call to Immi department, thanks.
p.s it's NSW,


----------



## JandE

tinkko said:


> My wife has sit the Citizenship interview and computer test in 23/10/15 but we have not heard the notification letter from Citizenship department, . Could some please tell me how long will take to receive it because my wife has enrolled for EN course and waiting for Citizenship certificate to VET-HELP, thanks and greatly appreciated.


Even after you get the letter, you have to wait for the local council ceremony, (_some do them only twice a year, some have one every month_) unless you ask for a fast tracked special ceremony.


----------



## rajk1983

any one waiting for citizenship oath ceremony in darebin council >>melbourne I am waiting from last 3 months


----------



## AussieBoy

rajk1983 said:


> any one waiting for citizenship oath ceremony in darebin council >>melbourne I am waiting from last 3 months


My cousin lives in Darebin council, and he had attended the ceremony couple of months ago


----------



## rajk1983

Hi Thanks for reply
Do you mind telling me how long he have to wait after getting letter of approval .


----------



## Maggie-May24

It depends on the council. I took my test in Nov and received the approval letter in December, but haven't heard anything since. When I attended the test, I was told my council is quite busy so I assume I will need to wait a while longer.


----------



## rajk1983

Hi Maggie-Which council are you in ? I also got approval letter by end of nov .
Still waiting


----------



## AussieBoy

Is anyone here from Willoughby Council? Just wondering what is their current waiting time for ceremony, I see they have ceremony dates  every month..


----------



## Hozmoz

Hi, partner just jumped online to complete application (1 year PR date was Jan 30).
An error code is coming up saying he is ineligible and needs to check the residency calculator. 
I know it's 4 years living in oz with the last 1 yr as a PR. He was granted his TR in September 2012. Prior to that he had 6 months on a tourist visa and before that 2 years on a working holiday visa, first arriving in oz in Feb 2010.


There is a box in the calculation for lawful residency and a note saying date of TR of PR.

Is it his tourist visa status saying he hasn't been here long enough?
Is this a recent change?
I don't remember reading about this any time in the past.


----------



## Hozmoz

Think it used to say living in oz on valid oz visa (which he was) but they are now calling it a lawful visa


----------



## Maggie-May24

Hozmoz said:


> Hi, partner just jumped online to complete application (1 year PR date was Jan 30).
> An error code is coming up saying he is ineligible and needs to check the residency calculator.
> I know it's 4 years living in oz with the last 1 yr as a PR. He was granted his TR in September 2012. Prior to that he had 6 months on a tourist visa and before that 2 years on a working holiday visa, first arriving in oz in Feb 2010.
> 
> There is a box in the calculation for lawful residency and a note saying date of TR of PR.
> 
> Is it his tourist visa status saying he hasn't been here long enough?
> Is this a recent change?
> I don't remember reading about this any time in the past.


Has he had any gaps between visas during the past 4 years?
Was he ever on a Bridging Visa E?
Has he been outside Australia more than 12 months during the past 4 years?
Has he been outside Australia more than 3 months during the past year?

If he thinks he meets the residency requirement, I'd suggest he call DIBP to inquire.


----------



## Hozmoz

No to all the questions, guess we will have to call


----------



## mila 07

SJP said:


> FYI, from Melbourne council
> 
> - Eligible date: 11/09/2015
> - Applied online: 11/09/2015
> - Confirmation email received on the same day
> - Email received: 16/10/2015
> - Test date: 17/11/2015 but I will be overseas so I called them and waited 2.5 hours to change the date from to early November 2015.


hi when was your first entry to Oz as lawful residence..thanks Mila


----------



## mila 07

*Hi everyone*



mila 07 said:


> hi when was your first entry to Oz as lawful residence..thanks Mila


I just wanna ask whats the implications in the application of the citizenship if your travelling overseas with temporary visa..thanks if anyone could give shed light of this..


----------



## Maggie-May24

mila 07 said:


> I just wanna ask whats the implications in the application of the citizenship if your travelling overseas with temporary visa..thanks if anyone could give shed light of this..


It can affect the residency requirement if you're overseas for too long (more than 12 months in 4 years prior to applying, or more than 3 months in the final year).


----------



## mila 07

Maggie-May24 said:


> It can affect the residency requirement if you're overseas for too long (more than 12 months in 4 years prior to applying, or more than 3 months in the final year).


Thanks Maggie for the help..its greatly appreciated...cheers


----------



## mila 07

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you applied by paper you may have to give it an extra week or so. I applied online.


Hi Maggie will you please give me the links in Applying online..tnx heaps


----------



## mila 07

Hi Everyone ,just a query if AFP check is still necessary in the submission of applying citizenships.. thanks


----------



## AussieBoy

mila 07 said:


> Hi Everyone ,just a query if AFP check is still necessary in the submission of applying citizenships.. thanks


No, you don't have to do that, DIBP will take care


----------



## AussieBoy

mila 07 said:


> Hi Maggie will you please give me the links in Applying online..tnx heaps


You will have to create / access your ImmiAccount to start your application process The link is ImmiAccount


----------



## mila 07

Thanks heaps Aussie Boy for your effort..cheers


----------



## koalabear

mila 07 said:


> Thanks heaps Aussie Boy for your effort..cheers


I have received approval letter today however the status on immi account still remains application received. Is this normal, guys?


----------



## AussieBoy

koalabear said:


> I have received approval letter today however the status on immi account still remains application received. Is this normal, guys?


Yes this is normal


----------



## koalabear

AussieBoy said:


> Yes this is normal


So I guess after ceremony status will then change to 'finalised', right?


----------



## johnfm

Good to find another group of people in the same boat! 

Anyhow, here's my info!

Eligible: 12 July 2015
Applied: online - 14 July 2015
Confirmation: 15 July 2015
Council: Melbourne City Council (Changed to Yarra City Council on 17 March 2016)
Test invitation: 4 August 2015
Test date: 15 August 2015
Approval letter date: 3 December 2015
Ceremony: TBD


----------



## JandE

koalabear said:


> So I guess after ceremony status will then change to 'finalised', right?


In theory yes, as its only after the ceremony that you officially become a citizen.

But how long it takes to update that bit is not known. Its not important though as you will have a certificate.


----------



## JandE

If people can't wait to wait for their local ceremony, it is worth asking for another location.

I did, and got mine done in Brisbane City instead. And i did not live in Brisbane.


----------



## johnnie walker

JandE said:


> If people can't wait to wait for their local ceremony, it is worth asking for another location.
> 
> I did, and got mine done in Brisbane City instead. And i did not live in Brisbane.


Eligible: 31 Dec 2015
Applied: paper- 04 Jan 2016
Confirmation: 11 Jan 2016
Council: Logan Council 
Test invitation: 11 Jan 2016
Test date: 11 Feb 2016
Approval letter date: 11 Feb 2016
Ceremony date: 12 July 2016


----------



## KS77

*Citizenship Application*

We are finally applying for citizenship. My husband has been here on a SCV544 (before becoming a permanent resident). Does anyone know how to get the Statement from Centrelink they require (he's never claimed centrelink since being here).

thanks in advance


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

KS77 said:


> We are finally applying for citizenship. My husband has been here on a SCV544 (before becoming a permanent resident). Does anyone know how to get the Statement from Centrelink they require (he's never claimed centrelink since being here).
> 
> thanks in advance


If he has PR there is no need for any Centrelink statement, I don't think they are issued any more anyway.

In any case, all that is needed for a SCV is a movement record - they know when he arrived in the country.


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder

I applied for citizenship on-line on March 8.

I received a receipt email 2 days letter, but have not received my citizenship test appointment.

Is this normal processing time for Melbourne?


----------



## simranbrar

CaliforniaDownUnder said:


> I applied for citizenship on-line on March 8.
> 
> I received a receipt email 2 days letter, but have not received my citizenship test appointment.
> 
> Is this normal processing time for Melbourne?


hi 
i applied on 28 feb. havn't heard anything yet.wondering whats going on?


----------



## CaliforniaDownUnder

simranbrar said:


> hi
> i applied on 28 feb. havn't heard anything yet.wondering whats going on?


I received my test invitation letter on April 18. I was actually impressed with the department's website. I followed the link on their email and it was super easy to change my interview to a more convenient time.


----------



## Isaac7

*Citizenship Application waiting time*

Hi guys,

I applied for my Citizenship and it's more than six months now. I have not received any information from DIAC. I did the interview/test in October 2015. I have tried calling but they told me there is no information yet. Is it normal? Any response would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mazumder

Hi guys

I am going to apply for citizenship 
on 1st week of may-2016.currently im on 186/ens since 7/5/2015 I am still 
confused about few things. let me describe my situation in a short.

I am 
working in same employer from last 5 years from where ive got my sponsorship for 457 followed by 186.Our (me and my wife)
pr granted on 07/05/2015. my wife was 
offshore applicant, ive applied for both of us at the same time ).

I am living Australia from 19/04/2008. I've been visited overseas for 290 days in total in last 8 years period in 6 different times which includes 43 days since I have got my pr (last year)

------------------------
My queries are 
1. Should I need to get
police clearance certificate from both Australia and Bangladesh? I still 
have the one ive collected for pr 
application on 03/2014 from both countries .would that work?

2. If I 
apply online from my immiaccount ,do I still need to printed -filled up-scanned copy of form 
1195 -identity declaration ? if yes ,what is the easiest way to get singed on 
photo and on the form, as I don't know personally any of the mentioned 
professionals .

3. When my wife will be eligible to apply for citizenship 
( she first arrived here on 14/5/2015 after granting her pr)

4. I have my current passport, 
old passport , birth certificate , driving licence , gas bill, national id 
ready, anything else I need to apply for 
citizenship?

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyone 
from the same/linked situation please!!please!!! 
reply
----------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks 
a lot
Mohammed


----------



## Maggie-May24

mazumder said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am going to apply for citizenship
> on 1st week of may-2016.currently im on 186/ens since 7/5/2015 I am still
> confused about few things. let me describe my situation in a short.
> 
> I am
> working in same employer from last 5 years from where ive got my sponsorship for 457 followed by 186.Our (me and my wife)
> pr granted on 07/05/2015. my wife was
> offshore applicant, ive applied for both of us at the same time ).
> 
> I am living Australia from 19/04/2008. I've been visited overseas for 290 days in total in last 8 years period in 6 different times which includes 43 days since I have got my pr (last year)
> 
> ------------------------
> My queries are
> 1. Should I need to get
> police clearance certificate from both Australia and Bangladesh? I still
> have the one ive collected for pr
> application on 03/2014 from both countries .would that work?
> 
> 2. If I
> apply online from my immiaccount ,do I still need to printed -filled up-scanned copy of form
> 1195 -identity declaration ? if yes ,what is the easiest way to get singed on
> photo and on the form, as I don't know personally any of the mentioned
> professionals .
> 
> 3. When my wife will be eligible to apply for citizenship
> ( she first arrived here on 14/5/2015 after granting her pr)
> 
> 4. I have my current passport,
> old passport , birth certificate , driving licence , gas bill, national id
> ready, anything else I need to apply for
> citizenship?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Anyone
> from the same/linked situation please!!please!!!
> reply
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks
> a lot
> Mohammed


If you read the information on the DIBP website, you should find most of your answers: Application process for Australian citizenship

1. You won't need to provide any police checks.

2. You've lived here 8 years and don't know a doctor, pharmacist, teacher, etc? As far as I know, this is mandatory and may delay your application unless you can provide the form.

3. She would need to wait until she meets the residency requirement.

4. There's a checklist on the DIBP website.


----------



## Isaac7

Hi guys,

I applied for my Citizenship and it's more than six months now. I have not received any information from DIAC. I did the interview/test in October 2015. I have tried calling but they told me there is no information yet. Is it normal? Any response would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Eizzi

The website states that a prospective applicant should call the citizenship info number if:
- You obtained an e-visa to replace an expired Resident Return Visa (RRV)
- You obtained a bridging visa of any type
- You lodged an onshore application for a permanent visa then travelled overseas on your temporary visa
- You are a New Zealand citizen on a Special Category Visa (SCV) 

When the time comes, do I really have to call the number or can I just apply? In the process of going from WHV to 820 I was granted a BVA, though it never came into effect.

And applying for the 820/801 (as far as I know, this classifies as a permanent visa application) and then travelling overseas while on the 820 (a temporary visa), is that what they mean by point 3, above? Or do they mean something else by that?

What is the purpose of calling this number, is it just to check your circumstances and that you are really eligible?

Thanks in advance


----------



## koalabear

Eizzi said:


> The website states that a prospective applicant should call the citizenship info number if:
> - You obtained an e-visa to replace an expired Resident Return Visa (RRV)
> - You obtained a bridging visa of any type
> - You lodged an onshore application for a permanent visa then travelled overseas on your temporary visa
> - You are a New Zealand citizen on a Special Category Visa (SCV)
> 
> When the time comes, do I really have to call the number or can I just apply? In the process of going from WHV to 820 I was granted a BVA, though it never came into effect.
> 
> And applying for the 820/801 (as far as I know, this classifies as a permanent visa application) and then travelling overseas while on the 820 (a temporary visa), is that what they mean by point 3, above? Or do they mean something else by that?
> 
> What is the purpose of calling this number, is it just to check your circumstances and that you are really eligible?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Anyone got invitation for ceremony in either Sydney or Parramatta Council NSW in June or July?


----------



## TimmyTam

Eizzi said:


> The website states that a prospective applicant should call the citizenship info number if:
> - You obtained an e-visa to replace an expired Resident Return Visa (RRV)
> - You obtained a bridging visa of any type
> - You lodged an onshore application for a permanent visa then travelled overseas on your temporary visa
> - You are a New Zealand citizen on a Special Category Visa (SCV)
> 
> When the time comes, do I really have to call the number or can I just apply? In the process of going from WHV to 820 I was granted a BVA, though it never came into effect.
> 
> And applying for the 820/801 (as far as I know, this classifies as a permanent visa application) and then travelling overseas while on the 820 (a temporary visa), is that what they mean by point 3, above? Or do they mean something else by that?
> 
> What is the purpose of calling this number, is it just to check your circumstances and that you are really eligible?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi there,

I think what they are getting at is that people with potential gaps in their four years / one year might need a steer on how this might impact their eligibility. This includes overseas travel while on the 820. This is nothing you can't sort out on your own by counting the days - I wouldn't bother ringing up for that.

The other instances set out on the website you refer to seem to be instances where someone's status on the department's records might not accurately record their resident status - eg a resident who obtained an evisa instead of an RRV. It might be the case that an online application wouldn't go through automatically with this kind of 'gap'. If you want to remove any such doubts from your application you could consider applying from the 4 year anniversary of your 820 and wait until June of 2017?

Cheers


----------



## TimmyTam

*Date of First Entry*

Hi there,

The citizenship application asks for my date of first entry into Australia.

Does this mean, like, first first?

I know it's a silly question but say I came on holiday to Aus as a kid, decades before citizenship was ever a consideration.

How is this relevant to my meeting the criteria for citizenship?

Is it, instead, asking for my first entry relevant to my citizenship application? So, the starting gun for the four years of living in Aus. That, at least seems more relevant - but it's not what the question actually asks.

Or is it an identity thing? Do they just want to know that the person that first entered Aus - whenever that might have been - is the same person as is applying now?

Also: does anyone have experience of no longer having passport and visa details for previous entries into Australia? Is this fatal to an application or will it merely result in delays / additional hoops to jump through?

Thank you!


----------



## Eizzi

TimmyTam said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think what they are getting at is that people with potential gaps in their four years / one year might need a steer on how this might impact their eligibility. This includes overseas travel while on the 820. This is nothing you can't sort out on your own by counting the days - I wouldn't bother ringing up for that.
> 
> The other instances set out on the website you refer to seem to be instances where someone's status on the department's records might not accurately record their resident status - eg a resident who obtained an evisa instead of an RRV. It might be the case that an online application wouldn't go through automatically with this kind of 'gap'. If you want to remove any such doubts from your application you could consider applying from the 4 year anniversary of your 820 and wait until June of 2017?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response.

Yeah, the only reason I could come up with for why someone would need to call the number (for the travel or bridging visa bullet points) was to make sure they were eligible and/or clarify gaps. So what you say makes sense. I think the residency calculator makes it very clear, but then not everyone uses that.

I suppose I could wait til June 17, since it's only an extra month and a half. Though do you really think the system would be thrown by me being (starting April 13) on a WHV, and then a WHV with a BVA lurking in the background, prior to TR grant? I understand your theory on gaps in residency status but a WHV is pretty clear cut and since the BVA never came into effect...

I think I've kind of answered my own question anyway. The only place I've read that list of bullet point reasons to call them is on the residency calculator page. And since many people wouldn't find or use that, I would imagine many just apply, regardless of prior holding of a BV. And I've not seen anyone here mentioning related problems, post-application.

Also interested in the answer to your next post, good question.

Thanks.


----------



## TimmyTam

On your facts, I wouldn't bother.

On my first entry date question, I have spoken to two people on the citizenship line. One says first first; the other says first relevant to citizenship. Good huh?


----------



## Eizzi

TimmyTam said:


> On my first entry date question, I have spoken to two people on the citizenship line. One says first first; the other says first relevant to citizenship. Good huh?


Somehow, this does not surprise me in the slightest. 

As for not having records of previous visits to Aus, my only experience is with partner visa advice at the time I was applying. The general advice for things like this (EU citizens rarely have records of travel dates within the EU, for example) was to make your best estimate and then add a stat dec or something, mentioning that you tried your best to get it right but you don't know exactly. Of course, this was easy to do in partner visa applications - you just added it to a pile of physical paperwork or attached it in one of the many attachment slots. I don't know how easy it is to add extra stuff to a citizenship application. Unless you applied by paper..?

Either way, not a "fatal" inaccuracy, I wouldn't think. You can't be the only one who doesn't know their exact dates.


----------



## followyourbliss

Hi! Hopefully my experience can take out two birds with one stone...

I very-very first entered Australia in early 2010. I next visited Australia on an eVisitor on Boxing Day 2012, and relocated to Australia (on the same eVisitor) in July 2013. DIBP told me directly over the phone that my citizenship eligibility date is Boxing Day 2016 - they do have the specific date in the systems apparently!  I feel the rationale is that my eVisitor was technically still valid in the background, but since there was a gap of 2 1/2 years between my first and second visit I didn't hold a visa of any description.

I was added to a 820 application (secondary applicant) onshore and was granted a BVA in late-August 2013, and a BVB in mid-January 2014. The 820 was granted in April 2014. This has apparently had no effect on my eligibility judging from my DIBP phone call, and I haven't heard of anyone being knocked back for a BVA/B - I feel this may be a caveat specific to people granted a BVE or similar...


----------



## Eizzi

followyourbliss said:


> Hi! Hopefully my experience can take out two birds with one stone...
> 
> I very-very first entered Australia in early 2010. I next visited Australia on an eVisitor on Boxing Day 2012, and relocated to Australia (on the same eVisitor) in July 2013. DIBP told me directly over the phone that my citizenship eligibility date is Boxing Day 2016 - they do have the specific date in the systems apparently!  I feel the rationale is that my eVisitor was technically still valid in the background, but since there was a gap of 2 1/2 years between my first and second visit I didn't hold a visa of any description.
> 
> I was added to a 820 application (secondary applicant) onshore and was granted a BVA in late-August 2013, and a BVB in mid-January 2014. The 820 was granted in April 2014. This has apparently had no effect on my eligibility judging from my DIBP phone call, and I haven't heard of anyone being knocked back for a BVA/B - I feel this may be a caveat specific to people granted a BVE or similar...


Great, thank you! This indeed answers a lot. I still wonder which date they want you to put down in your citizenship application - very first entry or just the first entry relevant to citizenship? Presumably the latter. Wish they'd word these things better!

Thanks!


----------



## pariscoty

Hi! I am waiting for my test now and I don't know why but I'm getting nervous.

How different is the test from the book? What should I study most?

My history: I came to Australia with my Australian partner with Work and Holiday Visa which was lodged in Nov/2011. It was granted 10 days after and I entered to the country a week after the confirmation letter.

A year later we applied for partner visa which was granted 2 months after it was lodged. A year ago I received permanent residence (which was granted 2 weeks after we applied) and now I applied for citizenship ! Exciting! All our application were in record time (We never used agents), even the answer for the citizenship test, because after I applied I received my citizenship test date 3 days after my application was lodged. I have the test the next month and I'm getting nervous every day.

Tips please?!

Cheers!


----------



## followyourbliss

Eizzi said:


> Great, thank you! This indeed answers a lot. I still wonder which date they want you to put down in your citizenship application - very first entry or just the first entry relevant to citizenship? Presumably the latter. Wish they'd word these things better!
> 
> Thanks!


No worries!  My assumption would be the first entry relevant to citizenship, so in my case this would be Boxing Day 2016. Since I plan on using the six months between those two visits towards my application (might as well!), it would be a bit strange to use the date that I actually moved here on my application, only for my application to then contradict itself...
Likewise, if I were to use my 2010 date I wouldn't have any proof that I held a visa in Australia in the meantime, which could potentially be flagged as an illegal stay. No thanks - not worth the trouble!

I was banking on not being able to apply until July 2017 though, so I'm quite happy I get to bring this forward somewhat!


----------



## Eizzi

followyourbliss said:


> No worries!  My assumption would be the first entry relevant to citizenship, so in my case this would be Boxing Day 2016. Since I plan on using the six months between those two visits towards my application (might as well!), it would be a bit strange to use the date that I actually moved here on my application, only for my application to then contradict itself...
> Likewise, if I were to use my 2010 date I wouldn't have any proof that I held a visa in Australia in the meantime, which could potentially be flagged as an illegal stay. No thanks - not worth the trouble!
> 
> I was banking on not being able to apply until July 2017 though, so I'm quite happy I get to bring this forward somewhat!


Yup, makes sense. You mean Boxing Day 2012 though, right?

Depending where you are, it could take a while after eligibility to actually get citizenship. You probably know this from the thread. Out of interest, which council are you applying to?


----------



## TimmyTam

Just another little update, I've spoken with someone who sounded like they knew what they were talking about and they stated it was first first, in relation to that entry date question.

So, I've had to go the paper route for the reasons you set out, Eizzi. 

Sigh. 

I've made statutory declarations as to why some of my dates and photocopies are missing and, apparently, that will be enough to get the application over the line.

For completeness, I've applied to DIBP Perth.


----------



## JandE

I put 1984 when i applied for citizenship. It was my very first visit.
I applied in 2011 for citizenship and got it without further questions.


----------



## clarissa

*waiting and waiting*

Hello
I have applied for my citizenship on the 3rd of June, received an email saying application has been received, but now 25 days after, I am still to receive any updates. 
As I am a tertiary student,this is very time sensitive as I had some hopes I could applied for HECS when next semester starts.
Anything that can be done? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mish

No nothing can be done alot of people are in the same situation. Just be aware that after you sit the test you need to wait for the ceremony which can be up to 12 months (it depends on the local council availability).


----------



## Maggie-May24

clarissa said:


> Hello
> I have applied for my citizenship on the 3rd of June, received an email saying application has been received, but now 25 days after, I am still to receive any updates.
> As I am a tertiary student,this is very time sensitive as I had some hopes I could applied for HECS when next semester starts.
> Anything that can be done?
> Thank you in advance.


Timing will depend on your council, but typically you'd be contacted 4-8 weeks after applying with an appointment date to sit the test. The test is typically 1-2 months from the date you're contacted. Once you pass the test, you would hear approx 1 month later that your citizenship application has been approved and your local council has been advised to set your ceremony date. You may not year from your local council for anywhere from 1-6 months or even longer, and then your ceremony date would likely be approx. 1 month after you've been contacted.

So all up, you should plan for citizenship to take anywhere from 4-12 months. I've seen other posters who have asked for an urgent ceremony in order to qualify for HECS and the response has been that it's not a valid reason for an urgent ceremony.


----------



## tinkko

My wife has applied and sit the Citizenship test in Parramatta Office in October 2015 and I have spoken with office for two times and they do not need any supporting or missing letters but we still have not heard from office and almost 9 months now.
When I applied Citizenship in 2012, took only a month after sitting test to become Citizen. I do not know what was wrong and what is going, the officer didn't tell much, told me to wait for it.
P.S we have traveled few countries before my wife applied, but should not affect for application.


----------



## mila 07

Finally I'll be taking my oath of Allegiance to Australia..Godbless


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Finally starting my process. I have now been in australia enough again to qualify (been here since 97 but spent a lot of time overseas in recent years).

Unforgunately looks like I need Papua New Guinea and Philippines police clearances so processing those now.

Online application was fun. List everywhere you have been since you turned 18 - ended up with 81 entries, that took a while.


----------



## clarissa

Maggie-May24 said:


> Timing will depend on your council, but typically you'd be contacted 4-8 weeks after applying with an appointment date to sit the test. The test is typically 1-2 months from the date you're contacted. Once you pass the test, you would hear approx 1 month later that your citizenship application has been approved and your local council has been advised to set your ceremony date. You may not year from your local council for anywhere from 1-6 months or even longer, and then your ceremony date would likely be approx. 1 month after you've been contacted.
> 
> So all up, you should plan for citizenship to take anywhere from 4-12 months. I've seen other posters who have asked for an urgent ceremony in order to qualify for HECS and the response has been that it's not a valid reason for an urgent ceremony.


Hey Guys
applied: 3rd of june
received email for test on 1st of july (to sit the test on 1st of August)
sat the test: 18th july
missing one document: handle in on 19th of July.

So, now it is just a wait and wait.

I have however no hope for a quick ceremony, although I don't live in a busy area, case manager said: NO.


----------



## Eizzi

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Finally starting my process. I have now been in australia enough again to qualify (been here since 97 but spent a lot of time overseas in recent years).
> 
> Unforgunately looks like I need Papua New Guinea and Philippines police clearances so processing those now.
> 
> Online application was fun. List everywhere you have been since you turned 18 - ended up with 81 entries, that took a while.


I'm sure you know this, but PNG is likely to cause massive headaches. My aunt has been PR for over 30 years because she's given up trying to get a clearance from PNG. Short of hand delivering it (and even then!), any letter just ends up in the bin.

Yikes. Is the country list in the same format as the partner visa/form 80 version? Like, every entry/exit date from each country since 18? Cos mine is currently sitting at 151 and I really don't want to write that out again!


----------



## Skyler9

Hi guys,

My timeline here.

Just a question. Has anyone been asked to be collected signature at the interview in Melbourne or any test centre at all? I'm asking this because it says in the invitation email that personal identifiers such as "your photo and signature" will be collected during the interview. My photo was taken indeed, but not signature. Getting a bit worried maybe the case officer forgot about it. After all, she did ask me the same question twice in a few minutes...

Eligible date: 06 Jul 2016
App Date: 06 Jul 2016
Invitation email: 28 Jul 2016
Test date: 28 Jul 2016
Test centre: Melbourne

You can actually change the date of you citizenship test online using the link provided in the invitation email, which is very convenient.


----------



## Polar

Hi, everyone.

I've lived in Australia for over 4 years, with 1.5 years on a PR. I have also included travel (more than 90 days in the last year) into my calculation.

Although I'm told my residence requirements have been met and that I can apply for citizenship, when I get to a point in the online application, it tells me I may not eligible to apply. Any ideas what might be wrong?

Cheers,
Mladen


----------



## Maggie-May24

Polar said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I've lived in Australia for over 4 years, with 1.5 years on a PR. I have also included travel (more than 90 days in the last year) into my calculation.
> 
> Although I'm told my residence requirements have been met and that I can apply for citizenship, when I get to a point in the online application, it tells me I may not eligible to apply. Any ideas what might be wrong?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mladen


If you've spent more than 90 days outside Australia in the most recent year, then you are not eligible to apply yet.


----------



## Polar

Maggie-May24 said:


> If you've spent more than 90 days outside Australia in the most recent year, then you are not eligible to apply yet.


Thanks, Maggie-May24.

I wasn't sure if the system automatically recognises how long I've been away. I've got a calculation of when I should be able to apply so I'll make sure I have a reminder set for that date.

Cheers and good luck, everyone!


----------



## Polar

Cheers, everyone.

I applied on 13 August 2016 (lucky 13, I hope). Now it's a waiting game.

Good luck,
Polar


----------



## Polar

Citizenship application: 13 August 2016.
Citizenship interview and test: 02 December 2016.

I don't know if I should even hope to make the Australia Day ceremony.


----------



## alikaup

Last leg of the long journey for me.


Eligible date: 21/08/2016
App Date: 24/08/2016
Invitation email: TBA
Test date: TBA
Test centre: Perth


----------



## Polar

alikaup said:


> Last leg of the long journey for me.
> 
> Eligible date: 21/08/2016
> App Date: 24/08/2016
> Invitation email: TBA
> Test date: TBA
> Test centre: Perth


You should be getting the invitation email soon.


----------



## Polar

Skyler9 said:


> You can actually change the date of you citizenship test online using the link provided in the invitation email, which is very convenient.


No links are available in my email (from Perth).


----------



## Polar

Was anyone with a "change test date" link able to get an earlier date, or does it only imply postponing the test date (if unable to attend)?


----------



## Tayabchinyoty

Application: 10 July 2016
Email with test date: 1 August 2016
Original test date: 12 September(2 people requiring same date)
Change test date: 29 aug 2016(today passed )
Council: Wyndham council
People Waiting: 750

Was viewing the only test appointment daily and got 12 days before my date


----------



## Polar

Tayabchinyoty said:


> Was viewing the only test appointment daily and got 12 days before my date


Good to know that's possible. Too bad I'm not able to do it online. I anticipate a lot of phone calls.


----------



## Polar

Four phone calls to the Department already, and no luck rescheduling the test date. At the same time in Melbourne, people who had their test appointment around the same time have not only rebooked the test, but taken it.


----------



## Polar

Just a quick update.

I had my citizenship test yesterday – 100%.  I should receive an approval letter this week, and then I'm hoping for a ceremony in January or February.

Cheers.


----------



## EndlessWaiting

*Sigh*

Eight weeks from passing the test, I've heard nothing.

Is anyone else in a similar position?


----------



## JandE

EndlessWaiting said:


> Eight weeks from passing the test, I've heard nothing.
> 
> Is anyone else in a similar position?


How many times a year does your area do the citizenship ceremonies?


----------



## EndlessWaiting

JandE said:


> How many times a year does your area do the citizenship ceremonies?


Hi - 6 per year. However, it's the DIBP approval I'm still waiting for.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone .
I know my question was asked many times but need to know when someone will beelihible for citizenship and what to do ,I already got my permanent visa last week and I've been waiting 3 years from the lodgemennt date of my application ,and I ve been living in Australia for 5 years ,so since when do I have to start counting and how long for eligibility ,
Thank u in advance


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Hi everyone .
> I know my question was asked many times but need to know when someone will beelihible for citizenship and what to do ,I already got my permanent visa last week and I've been waiting 3 years from the lodgemennt date of my application ,and I ve been living in Australia for 5 years ,so since when do I have to start counting and how long for eligibility ,
> Thank u in advance


You can apply for citizenship after living in Australia for 4 years with atleast 1 year as PR. You can't have spent more than 12 months outside Australia in the 4 years and no more than 3 months in the last year.

You apply for citizenship online through DIBP. Then you get a test date to sit an exam. After that you wait for your ceremony date which varies depending on your local council.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> You can apply for citizenship after living in Australia for 4 years with atleast 1 year as PR. You can't have spent more than 12 months outside Australia in the 4 years and no more than 3 months in the last year.
> 
> You apply for citizenship online through DIBP. Then you get a test date to sit an exam. After that you wait for your ceremony date which varies depending on your local council.


Thanks Mish for ur reply ,u r always helpful,
So that means I'm eligible for citizenship in 19 Oct 2017 cause I haven't spent 12 months outside Australia in that 4 years and even , last year should be 2016 for me ? I haven't spent 3 months outside Australia and not planning too.
Is that true .
Thanks


----------



## Mish

It will be October 2017 as you need to hold PR for at least 12 months.


----------



## cadman123

*Application time*

Applied: 20/08/16
Request additional documents: 24/08/16
Uploaded documents: 01/09/16
Test date received: 26/09/16
Test Passed: 05/10/16 in Tweed heads
Approval date: ???
Ceremony: ??

Waiting for approval from DIPB. I am hoping for approval soon as I have been offered a job in New Zealand and would like to take it however, when speaking to the DIBP officers it's just a wait and see. I am located in Byronshire who have 4 ceremonies a year. I left the country for over 3 months last year and travelled a few countries in Europe.

Do they let you know via email or post that your application has been approved? Has anyone dealt with Byronshire or have any idea how long they are typically taking to be approved from test date.

Thanks


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Well I finally applied a few weeks ago, only been here 19 years 

19/10/16 Applied online
31/10/16 Requested additional documents, which i had already supplied
31/10/16 Advice of Test/Interview date (16 Feb 2017!!!)
01/11/16 Rescheduled Test using online tool and jagged an appointment next day
02/11/16 Test/Interview


----------



## Rinaa

Has anyone applied online recently for citizenship in Nov-Dec 2016. Please share you timeline, specially when did you get the first reply email with test date? I applied from Brisbane on 7-dec-2016 and waiting to get the email with test date. Thanks Rinaa


----------



## chetanshar

Rinaa said:


> Has anyone applied online recently for citizenship in Nov-Dec 2016. Please share you timeline, specially when did you get the first reply email with test date? I applied from Brisbane on 7-dec-2016 and waiting to get the email with test date. Thanks Rinaa


Hi Rinaa

I applied on 23/11, still waiting for the test date! I called them today, standard reply - it may take up to 80 days to get the date!!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher

Got my approval letter dated 14 December. Just waiting for a ceremony now

So timeline is:

19/10/16 Applied online
31/10/16 Requested additional documents, which i had already supplied
31/10/16 Advice of Test/Interview date (16 Feb 2017!!!)
01/11/16 Rescheduled Test using online tool and jagged an appointment next day
02/11/16 Test/Interview - passed test but got wrong NZ police clearance so needed to get another
09/12/16 Supplied correct NZ Police clearance
14/12/16 Approved

I also spent months getting a PNG police clearance only to be told I didn't need it as I hadn't spent 90 days continuously there - note it does not say "continuously" anywhere on the DIBP website, nor in the paper application form, nor in the online application.


----------



## HridHassan

Dear All Altruists, 
Can anyone give me the phone number of immigration office to re-schedule my citizenship test and appointment? 

I am based in Sydney, NSW. 

Thanks heaps.


----------



## ThatGuyAgain

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Well I finally applied a few weeks ago, only been here 19 years
> 
> 19/10/16 Applied online
> 31/10/16 Requested additional documents, which i had already supplied
> 31/10/16 Advice of Test/Interview date (16 Feb 2017!!!)
> 01/11/16 Rescheduled Test using online tool and jagged an appointment next day
> 02/11/16 Test/Interview


How to reschedule it online? Is it the same site where you create and pay for your application?


----------



## Dinkum

*Earler test*



ThatGuyAgain said:


> How to reschedule it online? Is it the same site where you create and pay for your application?


You can only try to book an earlier test online if you are in Melbourne - the beta website address will be shown in your test appointment email.

For the rest of Australia you can only get an earlier test by calling 13 18 80 and asking them. You have to be very lucky to get a cancellation. We called 25 times over 2 weeks before we were successful. Good luck.


----------



## ThatGuyAgain

Dinkum said:


> You can only try to book an earlier test online if you are in Melbourne - the beta website address will be shown in your test appointment email.
> 
> For the rest of Australia you can only get an earlier test by calling 13 18 80 and asking them. You have to be very lucky to get a cancellation. We called 25 times over 2 weeks before we were successful. Good luck.


Melbourne only hey. I see. Looks like there is quite a queue to get to the test.


----------



## dany

*Documents*

Hi everyone. 
Can you tell me what documents I need for the citizenship please.do I need the bank statements again like I did in the permanent residence..thank you..waiting your answers


----------



## dany

Can anyone tell me what documents I need for citizenship please?


----------



## Dinkum

*Citizenship documents*



dany said:


> Can anyone tell me what documents I need for citizenship please?


I suggest you read the DIBP website which tells you what you need to do.

Citizenship pathways and processes

Basically you don't need nearly as many documents as you used for your PR visa. Here is a rough list... but check the DIBP website for an accurate one, according to your specific circumstances.


Passports - current and previous
Overseas police clearances - only if you have lived overseas since your PR was granted
Birth certificate - original
Driver Licence
Utility Bill
Form 1195 Identity Declaration - completed and signed by an authorised person
Passport photo - endorsed on the back by the same authorised person

If you have children, there may be more docs required.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dany

*Thank you*



dany said:


> Can anyone tell me what documents I need for citizenship please?


Thank you dinkum....do I need documents like bank statements like in the PR?


----------



## Dinkum

*Citizenship documents*



dany said:


> Thank you dinkum....do I need documents like bank statements like in the PR?


We were not asked to provide bank statements as in the PR application.

I strongly suggest you carefully read the DIBP information on the link I provided.


----------



## dany

Thank you very much brother,,,so it's all about identity things ?


----------



## Dinkum

*Citizenship documents*



dany said:


> Thank you very much brother,,,so it's all about identity things ?


Yes, it's basically about identity, though you may need overseas police clearances if you've lived overseas since you were granted PR. There are other documents you may need, depending on your circumstances. The DIBP website has just about everything you need to know.


----------



## dany

Thank you dinkum,,i know about the documents I had look on the website..juste want to make sure if there is bank statements..


----------



## KatieQ

If the website doesn't mention bank statements, I highly doubt you need them.


----------



## dany

*Hi*

I don't know about the documents ?


----------



## dany

Who told you that?


----------



## Eizzi

Sorry to be blunt, but you have repeatedly asked the same question and been given an answer (or directions where to find the answer). Why ask if you won't listen to the answer?

By having a brief look at the list of documents that either are required or may be required, based on situation, my understanding is that the only bank-related stuff you may need is if you have been living overseas with your partner and need to show you still have financial connections to Aus (so, tax, for example).

Have a good look yourself, see what is needed for your own circumstances.


----------



## dany

Yes Eizzi thank you...I got my Visa 801 in October 2016... I lived almost 5 years in Australia with my patner since 2012...so I think as you said I don't need stuff from the bank like we did in permanent visa????just need help that's why I ask repeatedly...thank you


----------



## dany

*Hi*

Who can tell me please how to answer this question in the form 1300t..the question is: do you need the supporting documents ?.....how I know that I need supporting documents ?


----------



## Dinkum

*12 months PR needed*



dany said:


> Yes Eizzi thank you...I got my Visa 801 in October 2016... I lived almost 5 years in Australia with my patner since 2012...so I think as you said I don't need stuff from the bank like we did in permanent visa????just need help that's why I ask repeatedly...thank you


If you only got your 801 PR Visa in October 2016, you must wait till October 2017 before you are eligible to apply for citizenship. You must have have been permanent resident for 12 months to be eligible for citizenship. This is the first question on the DIBP citizenship 'Am I eligible' section.


----------



## Dinkum

*Supporting documents*



dany said:


> Who can tell me please how to answer this question in the form 1300t..the question is: do you need the supporting documents ?.....how I know that I need supporting documents ?


This DIBP link will guide you to find the supporting documents needed for each different type of citizenship application, through using form 1300t.

Supporting documents for 1300t and 1290 applications


----------



## dany

*Hi Dinkum*

thank you

Yes I know about eligibility...when I read the supporting ducuments,I think the documents that apply my situation is those ones (
Evidence of the Australian citizenship of your living or deceased spouse or partner, (for example birth certificate, citizenship certificate or passport) and evidence of your relationship, such as a marriage certificate for spouse relationships, or joint utilities accounts, joint bank accounts, joint tenancy agreements, or joint mortgage agreements for de facto relationships and a statement explaining the reasons why you were both overseas, such as a letter from an employer and evidence of your close and continuing relationship)..do you think it's true???


----------



## Dinkum

*Supporting documents*



dany said:


> thank you
> 
> Yes I know about eligibility...when I read the supporting ducuments,I think the documents that apply my situation is those ones (
> Evidence of the Australian citizenship of your living or deceased spouse or partner, (for example birth certificate, citizenship certificate or passport) and evidence of your relationship, such as a marriage certificate for spouse relationships, or joint utilities accounts, joint bank accounts, joint tenancy agreements, or joint mortgage agreements for de facto relationships and a statement explaining the reasons why you were both overseas, such as a letter from an employer and evidence of your close and continuing relationship)..do you think it's true???


No, I don't think it is true that those documents are necessary for you... if you have lived in Australia for over 4 years with your partner, you will just need the basic documents only - not extra supporting documents.

BUT - you still cannot apply until you have had PR for 12 months. That is, after October 2017.


----------



## Mish

dany said:


> thank you
> 
> Yes I know about eligibility...when I read the supporting ducuments,I think the documents that apply my situation is those ones (
> Evidence of the Australian citizenship of your living or deceased spouse or partner, (for example birth certificate, citizenship certificate or passport) and evidence of your relationship, such as a marriage certificate for spouse relationships, or joint utilities accounts, joint bank accounts, joint tenancy agreements, or joint mortgage agreements for de facto relationships and a statement explaining the reasons why you were both overseas, such as a letter from an employer and evidence of your close and continuing relationship)..do you think it's true???


You missed a very important fact on what you quote which is "*a statement explaining the reasons why you were both overseas*". What you have mention is for people that are residing overseas and they do not meet the residency requirements for citizenship. However, holding PR for 1 year is still a requirement for citizenship.

You will not be eligible for citizenship until you hold your PR for 1 year or more.

If you didn't need to hold PR for 1 year then majority of the people on the 801 waiting thread would be able to get citizenship as soon as they are granted their 801.


----------



## JandE

dany said:


> thank you
> 
> Yes I know about eligibility...when I read the supporting ducuments,I think the documents that apply my situation is those ones (
> Evidence of the Australian citizenship of your living or deceased spouse or partner, (for example birth certificate, citizenship certificate or passport) and evidence of your relationship, such as a marriage certificate for spouse relationships, or joint utilities accounts, joint bank accounts, joint tenancy agreements, or joint mortgage agreements for de facto relationships and a statement explaining the reasons why you were both overseas, such as a letter from an employer and evidence of your close and continuing relationship)..do you think it's true???


The rules may have changed by the time you are able to apply.

I never had to do any of what you are needing. I assume your situation is very different to most people waiting to get citizenship.


----------



## dany

Thank you Dinkum..
I know I will apply in October...yes I lived 4 years with my partner(Australian citizen)...so if i am right I need only identity and good character documents,,,don't need any of supporting documents ???


----------



## dany

*Thanks Mish*



Mish said:


> You missed a very important fact on what you quote which is "*a statement explaining the reasons why you were both overseas*". What you have mention is for people that are residing overseas and they do not meet the residency requirements for citizenship. However, holding PR for 1 year is still a requirement for citizenship.
> 
> You will not be eligible for citizenship until you hold your PR for 1 year or more.
> 
> If you didn't need to hold PR for 1 year then majority of the people on the 801 waiting thread would be able to get citizenship as soon as they are granted their 801.


Of course I have my permanent 801 since October 2016,i lived with my partner 4 years in Australia,,just I want to know if I need supporting documents that's all....thanks


----------



## Dinkum

*Supporting docs*



dany said:


> Thank you Dinkum..
> I know I will apply in October...yes I lived 4 years with my partner(Australian citizen)...so if i am right I need only identity and good character documents,,,don't need any of supporting documents ???


Yes Dany, according to the basic details you have provided to us, I sincerely believe that you are right - You will only need the basic identity and good character supporting documents - you don't need the other supporting documents that you listed earlier.

I totally agree with Mish, that the other documents you listed earlier would only be required if you and/or your partner have been living overseas. Mish is very well informed.

I also agree with JandE, that the citizenship rules may change between now and October. It would be very wise to keep up to date with what Parliament and the DIBP are doing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mish

Dinkum said:


> I also agree with JandE, that the citizenship rules may change between now and October. It would be very wise to keep up to date with what Parliament and the DIBP are doing.


I agree!! Citizenship rules are currently under review at the moment so anything can happen. There are rumors that they will make it a requirement for an English test. I also heard rumors of 5 years as well.


----------



## dany

*Thank you Dinkum*



Dinkum said:


> Yes Dany, according to the basic details you have provided to us, I sincerely believe that you are right - You will only need the basic identity and good character supporting documents - you don't need the other supporting documents that you listed earlier.
> 
> I totally agree with Mish, that the other documents you listed earlier would only be required if you and/or your partner have been living overseas. Mish is very well informed.
> 
> I also agree with JandE, that the citizenship rules may change between now and October. It would be very wise to keep up to date with what Parliament and the DIBP are doing.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes it's all good..I will keep looking eventually they can change rules...you are great people helping us...thanks very much nice people


----------



## Mania

Mish said:


> I agree!! Citizenship rules are currently under review at the moment so anything can happen. There are rumors that they will make it a requirement for an English test. I also heard rumors of 5 years as well.


How substantial are these rumours? 5 years doesn't worry me but an English test, ugh feels like going back to school!


----------



## JandE

Mania said:


> How substantial are these rumours? 5 years doesn't worry me but an English test, ugh feels like going back to school!


Pretty lucky in Australia on that score. Some countries are really tough.
Netherlands: Netherlands introduces Dutch language test for immigrants
Philippines: _You must speak and write either Spanish or English *plus *one of the major local languages._

This was back in 2015: English test should be mandatory for people wanting citizenship in Australia, says Liberal MP Sharman Stone

Many countries require at least "functional" on a language test, but how is _functional _defined.
.


----------



## Mania

JandE said:


> Pretty lucky in Australia on that score. Some countries are really tough.
> Netherlands: Netherlands introduces Dutch language test for immigrants
> Philippines: _You must speak and write either Spanish or English *plus *one of the major local languages._
> 
> This was back in 2015: English test should be mandatory for people wanting citizenship in Australia, says Liberal MP Sharman Stone
> 
> Many countries require at least "functional" on a language test, but how is _functional _defined.
> .


As long as they allow waivers of the test - Native English Speakers, university degree delivered in English etc...


----------



## FutureCitizen

107 days and no test date yet...


----------



## Mish

Mania said:


> How substantial are these rumours? 5 years doesn't worry me but an English test, ugh feels like going back to school!


Just rumors as everything. I would imagine it would be functional English along the same lines as what is required for spouses migrating to the UK, if it does happen.


----------



## dumlette

Hi

Has anyone who had the test last December 2016 got any updates for his/ her citizenship ceremonies schedule?


----------



## tarunkb

Tayabchinyoty said:


> Application: 10 July 2016
> Email with test date: 1 August 2016
> Original test date: 12 September(2 people requiring same date)
> Change test date: 29 aug 2016(today passed )
> Council: Wyndham council
> People Waiting: 750
> 
> Was viewing the only test appointment daily and got 12 days before my date


have u applied in melbourne. i m in sydney. I applied on 9 January 2017 and got test date on 3rd october, 2017 . Is there any way of changing date to next few weeks. ??
Thanks in advance


----------



## Dinkum

*Test appointment*



tarunkb said:


> have u applied in melbourne. i m in sydney. I applied on 9 January 2017 and got test date on 3rd october, 2017 . Is there any way of changing date to next few weeks. ??
> Thanks in advance


You can possibly get an earlier test appointment date by calling 1318 80, the citizenship help line.

But you'll need lots of persistence and patience. It took us 25 calls over 2 weeks to get a much earlier appointment, as there was a cancellation.

The call wait times can be long, though if over an hour there is sometimes a call back facility, which is helpful.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kangarooster

12345678910


----------



## tarunkb

Dinkum said:


> You can possibly get an earlier test appointment date by calling 1318 80, the citizenship help line.
> 
> But you'll need lots of persistence and patience. It took us 25 calls over 2 weeks to get a much earlier appointment, as there was a cancellation.
> 
> The call wait times can be long, though if over an hour there is sometimes a call back facility, which is helpful.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Dinkum,
Thanks for your response.

I called them around 20-25 times..and finally got test date for 3rd April, 2017.


----------



## rahman12345

Hi , all 
my application ( whittlesea council vic)
applied :- 24th nov 2016
test date:- 31st march 2017 >>>>passed the test
approval letter received :- 13th April 2017 (date of approval in letter was 6th April)

now waiting game started.
please tell me is there anybody out there from whittlesea vic council , i have checked there future ceremony dates .its on council website. but the big question is what date they upto .... no body will tell if anybody know how to find out what date the council has reached.

thank you .


----------



## Kangarooster

Eligible: 26/12/16
Applied: Online
Confirmation: 28/12/16
Council: Dubbo NSW
Test invitation: 21/01/17
Test date: 09/03/17
Approval letter date: 03/04/17
Ceremony invitation: 04/05/16
Ceremony: 08/06/17


----------



## FutureCitizen

Applied Paper – 28 OCT 2016
Acknowledgment – 2 Nov 2016
Email Confirmation on Test Appointment – 25 Mar 2017
Current Visa: Subclass 200
Council: Canterbury
Immigration Office: Parramatta 
Test Date – 12/4/2017 / passed %100
Approval Letter – ?
Ceremony Letter –?
Ceremony –?


----------



## شكوبيستان السفل

My time line:

City/Council area Hume , Melbourne.

Date applied : 26/01/2017
Online / Paper : online 
Date received the acknowledgement email : 26/01/2017
E-mail for test received : 07/03/2017
Date of the Citizenship Test : 10/03/2017
Approval: 22/03/2017
Date of ceremony :TBA
Type of ceremony :TBA

Anyone here from Hume City Council ?

Thanks


----------



## jumphigher

*online application question about ceremony media involvement*

hi everyone,

I am also on the waiting to receive the approval letter after passing the test 2 weeks ago.

I have a question about the online application session asking about 'Citizenship ceremonies and media attention, The department occasionally conducts citizenship ceremonies that may attract media attention. Indicate if the applicant does not want to take part in such a ceremony'

When I log into immi account to look back my own application summary I noticed the answer shows a NO for 'The applicant does not want to be involved in a ceremony which may attract media attention'.

I remember clearly that the question was: tick the box if NOT want to be involved in the media, so I left the box un-ticked, that means I don't mind any media involvement, so the answer appearing should be a YES, rather than NO for this question. I am a bit confused with this and also I don't want to miss the nearest ceremony after my application is approved if that one involves media, because of the answer 'NO' for this question
. 
Could anyone check their application summary to see what it shows for this question? or anyone is in a similar situation like me? If this information is wrong, I will need to call DIBP.

Thank You.


----------



## shisa

FutureCitizen said:


> 107 days and no test date yet...


Hi FutureCitizen,

Are you still waiting?


----------



## FutureCitizen

shisa said:


> Hi FutureCitizen,
> 
> Are you still waiting?


UPDATED TIMELINE 
Applied Paper - 28 OCT 2016
Acknowledgement - 2 Nov 2016
Email Confirmation on Test Appointment - 25 Mar 2017
Current Visa: Subclass 200
Council: Canterbury
Immigration Office: Parramatta 
Test Date - 12/4/2017 / passed %100
Approval Letter - 9th of May but the date on the sheet was 4th of May
Ceremony Letter -?
Ceremony -?


----------



## شكوبيستان السفل

My time line:

City/Council area Hume , Melbourne.

Date applied : 26/01/2017
Online / Paper : online 
Date received the acknowledgement email : 26/01/2017
E-mail for test received : 07/03/2017
Date of the Citizenship Test : 10/03/2017
Approval: 22/03/2017
Letter of ceremony :17/05/2017
Date of ceremony : 06/06/2017


----------



## shisa

My timeline.

Eligible to apply – 10 March 2017
Posted paper application – 10 March 2017
(They returned my application on 20 March 2017 because of NAATI translation problems. I corrected and sent it back on 21 March 2017. Money was taken from my account on 24 March 2017.)
Council: Brisbane City
Acknowledgment – Didn't receive acknowledgment letter.
Email Confirmation on Test Appointment – 13 Jun 2017
Test appointment - 13 Sep 2017 (After calling more than 40 times I couldn't get a sooner appointment!)
Sat Test - 13 Sep 2017/Passed 95%
Approval - TBA
Ceremony Invitation - TBA
Ceremony date - TBA

Also I applied under ministerial discretion 5.


----------



## shisa

Has anyone received approval letters recently?


----------



## akshargajjar

*pcc for png*

hi sir 
can you help me to get pcc from png , as you have done pcc for yours...
whats is its procedure and forms details fees etc contact details

appreaciate your reply sirs

thank you
Tejas Gajjar
9427336315 (india)
akshargajjar @ gmail dot com



PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Got my approval letter dated 14 December. Just waiting for a ceremony now
> 
> So timeline is:
> 
> 19/10/16 Applied online
> 31/10/16 Requested additional documents, which i had already supplied
> 31/10/16 Advice of Test/Interview date (16 Feb 2017!!!)
> 01/11/16 Rescheduled Test using online tool and jagged an appointment next day
> 02/11/16 Test/Interview - passed test but got wrong NZ police clearance so needed to get another
> 09/12/16 Supplied correct NZ Police clearance
> 14/12/16 Approved
> 
> I also spent months getting a PNG police clearance only to be told I didn't need it as I hadn't spent 90 days continuously there - note it does not say "continuously" anywhere on the DIBP website, nor in the paper application form, nor in the online application.


----------



## Rugamuffin

Date applied : 14 Nov 16
Online / Paper : online
Date received the acknowledgement email : 14 Nov 16
E-mail for test received : Forgot, but took test in March 17 passed 100%

- Was asked to process a change of name with DBM which I did and submitted the change of name letter late april.
- I have emailed them to confirm receipt of the change of name in May - confirmed received and no additional requirements required. 

STILL NO RESULT UNTIL NOW 30 Jan 18!

Should I be worried?? I tried calling immigration for status but was 136 in the queue! I do not have the time to wait on the phone! 

Anyone on the same boat??? Over a year and still no result?


----------



## Mish

Rugamuffin said:


> Date applied : 14 Nov 16
> Online / Paper : online
> Date received the acknowledgement email : 14 Nov 16
> E-mail for test received : Forgot, but took test in March 17 passed 100%
> 
> - Was asked to process a change of name with DBM which I did and submitted the change of name letter late april.
> - I have emailed them to confirm receipt of the change of name in May - confirmed received and no additional requirements required.
> 
> STILL NO RESULT UNTIL NOW 30 Jan 18!
> 
> Should I be worried?? I tried calling immigration for status but was 136 in the queue! I do not have the time to wait on the phone!
> 
> Anyone on the same boat??? Over a year and still no result?


Where are you originally from? I read on a news article that people from some countries like Afghanistan are waiting 2 years or more


----------



## Ritik

Hi Mish, Hope you are doing well. I wanted to ask you that Citizenship application processing times Still showing 12 to 15 months. do you think it is the older processing time (before the backlog)? 
And other thing, This waiting time is from LODGEMENT TO CEREMONY so does it mean application date to test date should be around 6 months ?


----------



## plantronics

Hi. Sorry but I can't find the answer, is the new ruling of 4 years PR before eligible for applying for citizenship already active? Thanks


----------



## JandE

plantronics said:


> Hi. Sorry but I can't find the answer, is the new ruling of 4 years PR before eligible for applying for citizenship already active? Thanks


Not yet, but maybe soon.

subject to the passage of legislation, the new requirements for citizenship will come into effect on *1 July 2018* and include:


increasing the general residence requirement, which means applicants for Australian citizenship will need to have a minimum of four years permanent residence immediately prior to their application for citizenship with no more than one year spent outside Australia during that period

This makes no real difference to someone arriving on a PR, such as a skilled visa holder and their spouse, who do the 4 years on a PR anyway.

But it is a big difference to the spouse of an Australian who may have to wait 7 years or so.

If you apply before 1 July 2018 (subject to the passage of legislation), your application will be assessed against the current eligibility criteria.
If you apply on or after 1 July 2018 (subject to the passage of legislation), your application will be assessed against the new requirements.


----------



## plantronics

Thank you JandE. Totally appreciate it.


----------

